# FreeBSD 11.1R amd64 boot problem



## none (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi,

I have a Zotac nano box here and can't install and successfully boot it on 11.1R. 10.3R installs and runs fine, but when I create the slice for it, I get error saying MBR won't boot. I don't get it.

Then I install and I can't boot it. I need the memstick usb drive to access it, nevertheless 10.3-R amd64 installs and boots fine there.

I tried to use the livecd to run boot0cfg, but says invalid boot when I use -b /boot/gptboot.

Is this the expected behavior? Enabling UEFI helped on nothing there.

Am I missing something here? I will try to freebsd-update it to 11.1R now. Hope it works.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 16, 2017)

none said:


> I have a Zotac nano box here and can't install and successfully boot it on 11.1R. 10.3R installs and runs fine, but when I create the slice for it, I get error saying MBR won't boot. I don't get it.


Some machines (specifically their BIOS) don't support GPT but they do support MBR, I've never seen it the other way around. Why aren't you trying GPT if MBR is apparently a problem?



> Enabling UEFI helped on nothing there.


Make sure things like "Secure Boot" is disabled.

Also note that UEFI boots quite differently from the "traditional" BIOS boot. If I'm not mistaken for UEFI boot it's mandatory to use GPT (which might explain the error you got). Most UEFI implementations allow you to enable CSM (Compatiblity Support Module) which will use the traditional BIOS boot instead of an UEFI boot.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface#CSM_booting


----------



## none (Aug 16, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Some machines (specifically their BIOS) don't support GPT but they do support MBR, I've never seen it the other way around. Why aren't you trying GPT if MBR is apparently a problem?



Well, I did. I tried to use a blank HD so I can try GPT. No good. Now I must install 10.3R and use freebsd-update. Great I got to know this tool better, but is not efficient at all.



SirDice said:


> Make sure things like "Secure Boot" is disabled.
> 
> Also note that UEFI boots quite differently from the "traditional" BIOS boot. If I'm not mistaken for UEFI boot it's mandatory to use GPT (which might explain the error you got). Most UEFI implementations allow you to enable CSM (Compatiblity Support Module) which will use the traditional BIOS boot instead of an UEFI boot.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface#CSM_booting



I will read it later, when at home and trying to troubleshoot it. Thanks. I tried to enable uefi, but got no good results either. I thought I would never say this, but I now miss sysinstall 

I sent an image file of the 11.1R amd64 on install screen when I try to create MBR partitions on it. Every partition I get this message, but 10.3R is fine about it. Using the same MBR scheme.

thanks!


----------



## none (Aug 16, 2017)

getopt said:


> none
> Have seen your screenshot. More interesting would have been the configuration/options you choose.


I am pretty sure I can reproduce it. What you want to accomplish here?

I used a Zotac Nano AD12, tried more then one 2.5" sata disks, just need to create a new slice in that screen for a created MBR table. I am pretty sure If I delete the MBR present and create a new one it also does that.

att,

none


----------



## none (Aug 16, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Some machines (specifically their BIOS) don't support GPT but they do support MBR, I've never seen it the other way around. Why aren't you trying GPT if MBR is apparently a problem?
> 
> 
> Make sure things like "Secure Boot" is disabled.
> ...



Hi Sir,

so I tried to install and enabled the uefi. There are no other options, the installation went well, but I can't boot it at all.

There is a picture of bios screen.

thanks,

none


----------



## none (Aug 16, 2017)

Another update. using GPT on 10.3 works fine:


```
none@floyd:~ % gpart show
=>       34  234441581  ada4  GPT  (112G)
         34       1024     1  freebsd-boot  (512K)
       1058   41942016     2  freebsd-ufs  (20G)
   41943074    6291456     3  freebsd-swap  (3.0G)
   48234530  186207084     4  freebsd-ufs  (89G)
  234441614          1        - free -  (512B)

none@floyd:~ % uname -a
FreeBSD floyd 10.3-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE #0 r297264: Fri Mar 25 02:10:02 UTC 2016     root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
none@floyd:~ %
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2017)

Ok, the freebsd-boot partition tells us it's a traditional "legacy" BIOS boot. Looking at the screenshot, what options are available for that "Boot uEFI OS Selection"? Can you set that to BIOS, legacy or something similar?


----------



## none (Aug 17, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Ok, the freebsd-boot partition tells us it's a traditional "legacy" BIOS boot. Looking at the screenshot, what options are available for that "Boot uEFI OS Selection"? Can you set that to BIOS, legacy or something similar?



No. the options are that one and Custom OS.


----------



## smail (Aug 17, 2017)

I lost my system after an upgrde, I tried a new installation and I had the same problem as the member none.


----------

